# Wing Chun in Edinburgh



## Almack (Jun 22, 2011)

I hate to be one of these people who starts a thread looking for an MA in his or her area, but I'm going to anyway as I've searched the web to no avail.

I currently train in the Bujinkan but I've been wanting to try Wing Chun for years and recently attended a class in Edinburgh with Paul Smith (Combat Arts Scotland). I loved it, thoroughly enjoyed myself but due to work contraints and living outside the city, I'm unable to attend regular lessons.

I have approached the instructor with the aim of taking private lessons but with the closure of the Edinburgh Martial Arts college, there is currently no venue to hold the lessons.

What I'm wondering and hoping is if anyone on here is aware of any other WC/WT classes in the Edinburgh area or even knows an instructor who flies under the radar so to speak, who teaches in the area but doesn't advertise?

Any information regarding the above would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Domino (Jun 28, 2011)

I was about to advise the same place.
I would maybe try find a space and bring him to you if you can't get there, pretty costly though.


----------



## Almack (Jul 7, 2011)

Domino said:


> I was about to advise the same place.
> I would maybe try find a space and bring him to you if you can't get there, pretty costly though.



Trust me, I'd love to be able to do that but the man seems to be in pretty high demand.  Understandable mind.  :wah:


----------

